# Nissan Leaf Gets Updates, Coming Fall 2012



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has officially announced, that sales of the updated 2012 Leaf will start in the fall of 2012. The 2012 Leaf will include the addition of a standard heater, heated outside mirrors, heated steering wheel, heated front and rear seats and a rear HVAC duct. A quick charge port has also been added as standard equipment on Leaf SL models.

Two trim-levels are available including the SV and SL. The SL will feature a photo voltaic solar panel spoiler that supports charging of the 12-volt battery for car accessories, fog lights, auto headlights and cargo covers.

The Leaf will be powered by a 107-hp electric motor that is powered by lithium-ion cells. The Leaf is capable of driving a range of 100 miles with a top speed of 90 mph. Charging the car will take up to 8 hours on a standard 200V outlet. However, buyers can opt for the DC 50 kW quick charger, allowing up to 80 percent charge in under 30 minutes.

The Leaf will start at $32,780 however with a federal tax-credit, prices will come in as low as $25,280.

More: *Nissan Leaf Gets Updates, Coming Fall 2012* on AutoGuide.com


----------

